# Bu66er !. Maybe have to change car, but to what?



## MikeES (Jul 10, 2002)

Right chaps, thinking caps on please.

Having just had another sprog (3 now) my wifey is also coming to the end of the lease on the Freelander and we need a 7 seater.
She doesn't like the big ones (Galaxy et al) and the Zafira is tosh, sowe have narrowed it down to a Toyota Verso which is a pretty cool car.

The down side is that

a) I need to take some cash out of mine (03 TTC 225)
b) I really need a bigger car so that I can carry all 3 sprogs at a push as I have company petrol card to so we could use this car for longer journeys

And I can think of what else to get !. I have considered a 4x4 as we could do with one as we in the country and sometimes tha roads are crap and a to bar would be handy.

Otherwise I have considered getting a cheaper TT, perhaps a 180 TTR or a 150 TTR and chipping it?

I have also looked at A4 Avant TDI or Jeep Cherokee Limited CRD. I have about 16-17k to play with max but it would be better if it were less.

Dunno really.

Any ideas?

Please?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

150 and chip has to be the answer, ive been in Johny roadsters 150 and it was shockingly quick.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

See here and keep the TT 

Plently of newish metal including many 7 seaters around the 10K mark.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Agree, no point taking a bath on the TT, the "capital loss" (effectively) on that will surely be more far than the amount you save in petrol (or do you have holiday home you drive to in Bali?) :wink:

10-12k will buy something that seats 7 and drives reasonably well.
Maybe look at 12-18 month old metal?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

New discovery, in place of freelander, keep TT


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

There you go, your search is over 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/multi1.jpg


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Might get shot down in flames for this but we've just got a 7 seat Grand Scenic. (Yeah - I know :roll: , but limited choice/downpayment on Motability :wink: ) So far, pretty impressed - gizmos aplenty - automatic everything. Came (equal) top in it's class in What Car (4 stars). Nice to drive, good quality interior, very smooth, storage everywhere, removeable seats, apparently generally reliable, etc, etc.

Not sure how much second hand now as they've only been out just under a year but the model we have (Privilidge) is about Â£18K new.

Might be worth a look........


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Congratulations on the new [smiley=baby.gif] by the way.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> There you go, your search is over
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/multi1.jpg


Everytime I see these cars they make me cringe.... sorry


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

NuTTs has a VW Touran and I think he likes it.

7 seats, based on the Golf (I think) so not massive, and this one:

Edit - won't let me link the pictures. so click HERE instead.

I'd probably go diesel if it were me.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

From an economical point of view and much cheapness in mind go for a Meriva or Zafira :

http://www.virgincars.com/newcars2.asp?CID=8123

Lots of good offers available all over the place and cheap to run , I know they are Vauxhalls but the more powerful ones go well and have reasonable equipment levels , and at these prices you can keep the TT. And be happy all around


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

My Father in Law has the Zafira GSI, I quite like it, all the toys, full leather, goes like stink as well (2.2 turbo)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> My Father in Law has the Zafira GSI, I quite like it, all the toys, full leather, goes like stink as well (2.2 turbo)


Same engine as the VX220 Turbo presumably. THough it obviously has a lot more metal to shift.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Congrats on your third we have 3 as well, the family transport is an A6 getting a bit old now, May be a 2/3 year old A6 avant would be an idea we get our 3 in comfortably

But look what the 2yr old can do to the back after a 3 hour journey


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

If I was in the market for a seven seater, the Corolla Verso would be my first choice, having driven one recently. Like the Zafira, all the rear seats can fold away if required. It's not a bad looking car for a 'people carrier' either.

One things for certain, you shouldn't have much in the way of reliabilty problems with the Toyota!!!


----------



## MikeES (Jul 10, 2002)

Thank for the advice and congratulations chaps !.

My current thinking is that I will just slick the extra cost of the 7 seater on a loan rather than trying to get money out of the TT.

The interesting thing is that after thinking about loads of other cars there are very few I would prefer to my TT. I'm currently coming down in favour of an A4 Cab as an alternative if I wanted 4 true seats. The other issue I have is with the lack of a 4wd to take things to the tip. But I have a plan. Does anyone know how much to fit a tow bar to something like a Verso or Touran ? And how much would a small trailer be?

Mike


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Congratulations on the third one!!!! We've our first on the way!

Having decided I don't do enough miles to keep the TT, and with it not being practical enough in my opinion as our sole family car I opted for the Toyota Corolla (getting a 5 door was a big enough shock - couldn't handle the thought of a 5 door MPV as well).

Anyway, I'd thoroughly recommend the Verso as the family wagon. The build quality has really impressed me and personally I don't see enough appeal in spending the extra on a premium people carrier from the BMW, Audi or Merc stable - I don't like them enough to pay the extra. Would rather have a nice, sensible family car and use the spare cash to splash out on something really nice as our second car.

Our plan is to get settled with the baby, move to a bigger house soon, and at that point I'll consider a fun car just for me (interestingly also thinking along your lines - am considering the S4 cab as something fun, flash, with the quattro I love, and a dab more practicality than the TT. May still settle for a TTR though, or a 996).

Anyway, would recommend Toyota. Their dealership at St Albans was fantastic - and if you're after a family car then I'd recommend them. Hassle free motoring, hopefully. And I think the range is pretty stylish too for the type of car you're after.

Think a Verso should come in well specced and well within budget too. You can get a brand new T3 with plenty of kit - or if you can spend a little more there is a good offer on their T Spirit range at the moment.

Matt


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

MikeES said:


> Thank for the advice and congratulations chaps !.
> 
> My current thinking is that I will just slick the extra cost of the 7 seater on a loan rather than trying to get money out of the TT.
> 
> ...


A 6ft * 4ft galvanised trailer about Â£300-500 depending on where from.

Towbar probably under Â£200 fitted, some good deals on E-Bay for Witter towbars at the moment.


----------



## MikeES (Jul 10, 2002)

Ok, so the (my) latest thinking but haven't run it past the finance committee (my wife) is to sell my current TT privately and buy another cheaper one probably a TTR (whey heh !), free some cash from the sale and then add to the the cash or p/x of the freelander and get a.............
Sharon/Galaxy (euk !)

At the end of the day having a big carrying thing that takes 7 adults when needed and 5 easily plus loads and loads of luggage (buggys, cases, bags, buckets and spades etc) is to compeling and the VAG one looks the best.

It also means I get to stay in a TT (whey heh again !) and a TTR for the summmer !.

Hows that sound?

Been offered Â£19250 by a dealer for my car and I can get a 2000 X UK Car 225 TTR for Â£14k-Â£15k with less than 40k miles (bargain or what? have a look on autotrader). I clear 4-5k, put decent wheels on (Â£600 from Rochford, flog the original comps/5spokes for Â£250) and get a 3rd party warranty (which one covers the dash pod?)

Get a trailer and tow bar for the MPV for the run to the tip .

Views? So the numbers add up? Is this sensible?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

MikeES said:


> Ok, so the (my) latest thinking but haven't run it past the finance committee (my wife) is to sell my current TT privately and buy another cheaper one probably a TTR (whey heh !), free some cash from the sale and then add to the the cash or p/x of the freelander and get a.............
> Sharon/Galaxy (euk !)
> 
> At the end of the day having a big carrying thing that takes 7 adults when needed and 5 easily plus loads and loads of luggage (buggys, cases, bags, buckets and spades etc) is to compeling and the VAG one looks the best.
> ...


The Sharan/Galaxy, IMHO, have got to be close to the ugliest mpv's on the market, except maybe for that monstrosity from Fiat, whose name I can't recall!!!!!! :roll: 

Also, if I recall correctly, some time ago, the VW Sharan came bottom, or very close to bottom in the JD Power Survey, and I think VW actually admitted they were having problems with it. Makes a TT look very reliable for gawds sake!!!!!! :roll:  :lol:

If I had to go for one of these, I'd try finding the Seat version as it's probably going to be better value/cheaper.

Â£14-15k for a 2000 TTR certainly sounds like good value and just goes to show how 'affordable' the TT has become. However, I would not a drive a TT without a fairly comprehensive warranty, that would just be asking for trouble!!  :roll:

HTH


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

This thread has come just in time for me too.... im looking fro 7 seater but not MPV... well i dont think so... have to say there is so much choice im totally confused now....

no one has mentioned Crysler Grand Voyager? looks good on paper/web sites?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My last car was a Sharan, one of my best friends has a Voyager. The Voyager is bigger, so you can fit more in it. It is also slower, worse handling, less economical and a pain in urban areas. My friend has three teenage sons who all play ice hockey. They need the space. Another mate has a Seat TDi. He bought it after I had my Sharan because it was so good. Mine never missed a beat in the 85k miles I owned it. It did 22 to the gallon though because it was a V6. All other running costs are cheap though. The 130BHP TDi is excellent and would be my choice. The Seat and Galaxy are good value, but check the exact spec, my VW was actually cheaper because of the options I wanted. I don't really need anything that big, but I still miss the space, but if I did I'd buy another.

The JD Power survey for customer satisfaction did them no good at all, but it returned to the dealers less times for non-routine maintenance than most of the BMWs and Mercs that my family has owned.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kell said:


> NuTTs has a VW Touran and I think he likes it.


We do! Its the car the kids (11, 9 and 6) prefer over my A6 estate. There are no issues with space and you can defn fit 7 adults in. We have the 2.0 TDi Sport (7 seats, leather, heated seats, DSG, 2 zone climate etc) - it's great 

We looked at all the bigger 7 seaters but found the Alhambra/Galaxy/ Sharan a bit dated. We also reckoned that it's a wate to drive such a huge car if you do any miles without the kids. The Touran is a more modern design and has lots of great features/storage spaces that only make sense if you travel with kids. I'd recommend test driving one with the engine variant youd like with all your kids in tow before you make a decision. Oh and keep the TT of course :wink:

Lou


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lou is right. The 140 bhp DSG Touran is sport mode with lowered suspension is surprisingly fun to drive  I was NOT looking forward to getting a 7 seater people carrier, but as soon as we drove it, we were astonished. It drives like a big Golf 

In fact anyone that is considering an A4 or larger because of family commitments should definitely testdrive the Touran... they will be surprised.

BTW tell me which 7 seater estate you can get 7 adults in :roll: I've taken 6 of my mates out for a night out and still returned high 48 mpg round town 

Oh and AmD reckon that the DSG is different in the Touran (to the TT) and can chip it to 270+ft/lbs torque and 180+bhp 8) They are confirming it with Sportec 8)  One click for the 2.0 TDI will be out within a few months  :wink:


----------

